
Chinese schools scanning children's brains to see if they are concentrating - new_guy
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-schools-scan-brains-concentration-headbands-children-brainco-focus-a8728951.html
======
sierdolij
Folks, regardless of the merits of one particular story or another, you know
wag-the-dog FUD propaganda has the net effect of increasing us-vs-them
nationalism ("See, this country, and therefore its people, are really
horrible" stories) in various countries almost inevitably leads to situations
like another World War, right?

~~~
stochastic_monk
I think it’s the opposite. Because I care about people, I’m concerned about
how they’re being treated by an authoritarian regime.

Many of the ideas that have made dystopian science fiction chilling have been
implemented in China recently as well. I wouldn’t call this FUD, but paying
attention as fears become a reality for others.

